# Hunting Lake Huron...help



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I was looking for some thoughts on hunting lake huron, north of Lexington. The situation is this, family has a cottage on the lake, not much of a beach, a lot of cover and it's elevated over the water (15' bluff). When I was younger I remember seeing ducks w/in shooting range from shore. I was thinking if spots A through E were a no go, trying "thumblandia". Has anyone done this kind of hunt? Is it worth it?
I have a kayak, the water out to 50 yards is waist deep. If it's an off shore wind I would think it might produce.
My thoughts were to throw all the decoy sets I have and my friends as well, my dad has some open water sets I can use also. On big water using a big spread seems best to catch the eye of birds ripping up and down the shore line. Am I guessing right? Thanks for the help, the feedback to everyone's questions is always great for a newbie like me.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

sounds like itll work, find some drift wood on shore and build a quick blind up. maybe put some puddlers close to shore and divers farther out( if they are around) but still in shooting range.

tony


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I hunt the beaches a lot here in Michigan, If that spot has a food scource in the area or right there you will do really well. If not be set up before light any birds that are rafting up in the dark out from you will sometimes swim into your spread right at light. I had a 1000 Blue bills swim within 10 yards of the shore. I had a break wall I was hiding behind there. I have done really we with this style of hunting and I am basically the only one doing it. I use 4 long lines of Blue Bills and half line of Butter balls. and when I need more bodies I break out all of my diver dekes. I have all my cans land with the puddle ducks in fact right in the middle of them!


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> I hunt the beaches a lot here in Michigan, If that spot has a food scource in the area or right there you will do really well. If not be set up before light any birds that are rafting up in the dark out from you will sometimes swim into your spread right at light. I had a 1000 Blue bills swim within 10 yards of the shore. I had a break wall I was hiding behind there. I have done really we with this style of hunting and I am basically the only one doing it. I use 4 long lines of Blue Bills and half line of Butter balls. and when I need more bodies I break out all of my diver dekes. I have all my cans land with the puddle ducks in fact right in the middle of them!


Thanks, I'm getting geeked. Like I said I'm a newbie to this, and some terms/slang go over my head. "Butter Balls" are what? Geese decoys? I'd hate to spend good money on 15# turkey and watch it float and then not eat it.
Good times coming!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Butter balls are buffleheads which are a small diver. Very fun to shoot.

We have a couple spots that we hunt from shore that produce real well when the migrants are comin down. Just cutting them off from going out to feed or coming in(running traffic).


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Butter balls are buffleheads which are a small diver. Very fun to shoot.


Man was I way off, thanks. We did get a 3 last year on LSC, now that I know the nick name I'm that much cooler than before, I can drop that knowledge on my fellow waterfowl obsessed hunting buddies.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

they are the smallest north American duck also by the way and my favorite diver. If you want more info feel free to PM. I would even be open to chatting on the phone and helping you out with ideas to try. Also mojos work great on divers.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Logan the Destructor said:


> Man was I way off, thanks. We did get a 3 last year on LSC, now that I know the nick name I'm that much cooler than before, I can drop that knowledge on my fellow waterfowl obsessed hunting buddies.


Ha there are a couple.
Lawn dart= merganzer
Black Jack= ring-neck
Pond chicken=coot


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

added some to your list.


Lawn dart, fish duck, mergz,sawbills= merganzer
Black Jack, ring bill= ring-neck
Pond chicken, marsh chicken,mud hen =coot


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Logan the Destructor said:


> Man was I way off, thanks. We did get a 3 last year on LSC, now that I know the nick name I'm that much cooler than before, I can drop that knowledge on my fellow waterfowl obsessed hunting buddies.


:lol: definitely cooler!


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

If you can find a point that goes out a bit, set up off of the point, build a make shift blind, set out a few bleach bottles, and have a blast!! Its cheap and fun shooting. Have done it for years, and can be most productive late in the season if your up to the blow. You will also shoot whistlers up there, also known as Goldeneye. Have fun!!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

raisinrat said:


> they are the smallest north American duck


If you really want to maintain your cool status, tell your buds the smallest NA waterfowl is a green wing teal (female). wouldnt want them to be one up on you.

Shore hunting can be spectacular. Google "body booting for ducks" that may get you really excited at those depths.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Blue-winged Teal*
​Teal is the common name applied to certain small, freshwater ducks. The Blue-Winged Teal is about 35cm. (14 in.);* it is the smallest North American duck*. The Blue-Winged Teal gets it name from the blue on its wings. It is found over most of North America, from Alaska eastward in summer, and as far as South America in winter. Males have a dark bluish head with a distinctive white crescent from forehead to chin. 
------------------------------------------------------------------*The smallest duck native to North America*, which is breeding throughout Canada, Alaska, and the northern continental United States. It is also an extreme fast flier.







Green Winged Teal Hen
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Bufflehead *

Bucephala albeola ORDER: ANSERIFORMES FAMILY: ANATIDAE 







IUCN Conservation Status: Least Concern 

Similar Species
Related Species
Go to: Bufflehead








© Marie Read 

*The smallest diving duck in North America*, the Bufflehead breeds in ponds and small lakes in Canada, and winters in much of the United States. It nests in tree cavities as well as in nest boxes


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

LTD,

I know you said north of Lexington not sure how far north you are, but I know of a few spots I've hunted up on Lake Huron nearest Forestville.

If thats not to far shoot me a PM. I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

duckhunterr13 said:


> Teal is the common name applied to certain small, freshwater ducks. The Blue-Winged Teal is about 35cm. (14 in.);* it is the smallest North American duck*. ​





Guess it depends on who you ask - (from the DU waterfowl ID site)

Blue Winged Teal -
*Latin:*_ Anas discors_
*Average length:* M 16", F 14"
*Average weight:* M 1.0 lbs., F 0.8 lbs

Green Winged Teal-
*Latin:*_ Anas crecca_
*Average length:* M 14.7", F 14"
*Average weight:* M 0.7 lbs., F 0.6 lbs


It's only a couple of ounces one way or the other -



duckhunterr13 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------*The smallest duck native to North America*, which is breeding throughout Canada, Alaska, and the northern continental United States. *It is also an extreme fast flier*


 
I always get a chuckle about the bolded part too - 

(From DU's waterfowl facts site)

*Speed Record* - The fastest duck ever recorded was a red-breasted merganser that attained a top airspeed of 100 mph while being pursued by an airplane. This eclipsed the previous speed record held by a canvasback clocked at 72 mph. *Blue-winged and green-winged teal, thought by many hunters to be the fastest ducks, are actually among the slowest, having a typically flight speed of only 30 mph*.

It's like standing at the SC station after seeing 50 regular clays and getting a midi or mini thrown....you'd swear that sucker is further away and going faster than it truly is.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

body boot it.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wavie said:


> If you really want to maintain your cool status, tell your buds the smallest NA waterfowl is a green wing teal (female). wouldnt want them to be one up on you.


here's a couple of factoids to make you Brainiac of your blind-

GWT get the smaller band (size 4). BWT and Buffs (typically) get a size 5.
Mr. Woodrow will get a 6

band size is the last digit in the prefix before hyphen. example: get a Canada goose band? it'll end with an 8. 1048-, 1068-, 898-,...

mallards/black: size 7. 1457-, 1597....
~~~~~~~~

here's some more nick names for you;

Cotton Tops - Wigeon
Greys - Gadwall
Lizards - Mergs
Whistler - Goldeneye


and as kid and wavie suggested, try body booting it!


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

KLR said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> Guess it depends on who you ask - (from the DU waterfowl ID site)
> ...


 
I guess. i saw a few different conflicting reports myself while looking it up...


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

*Speed Record* - The fastest duck ever recorded was a red-breasted merganser that attained a top airspeed of 100 mph while being pursued by an airplane. This eclipsed the previous speed record held by a canvasback clocked at 72 mph. 

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Hunting Lake Huron...help - Page 2 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=350114&page=2#ixzz10xIvfrDx


Not to split hairs but a Merg is not a Duck.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

*







*


 

= HOME
Support Delta 
Why Delta?
Join Us
Gift Memberships
Predator Management
Hen House
Adopt a Pothole
Voluntary Restraint
Lifetime Memberships
Planned Giving
Program Underwriting

About Us 
Who We Are
Mission
FAQs
Staff
Directors
Contact Us
Employment

Media 
Press Releases
Delta News
Magazine
Reports
Media Contacts
Images for Media
Television
Radio
In the News
Video Library

Delta Store
Special Offers 
Delta Visa
Sportsman's Raffle
Truck Raffle
To Ride the Wind
Photo Wallpaper
Print Sale
Arctic Armor Suit

Hunting 
Mentored Hunts
VR Program
Hunting Q&A
Cleaning Tips
Recipes
Calling Tips
Dog Training
Waterfowler's Safety
Quizzes
Avian Flu Info

Research 
Introduction
Student Support
Current Projects
Bio's and Biology
Duckology with Dr. Frank
Ask a Biologist
Project Results
Weston Artist in Residence
Waterfowl Jobs

Event/Chapters 
Locate Chapters & Events
Buy Event Tickets
FAQ
Downloads

ALUS 
Introduction
In the News
Pilot Projects
Partners
FAQ
Support

Predator Management 
Introduction
FAQ
Donate

Hen Houses 
Introduction
Build
Stories
FAQ
Donate

Adopt a Pothole 
Introduction
FAQ
Donate

Recipes
Photo Contest
Tori's Blog
eNewsletter
Delta Partners
Site Map
 

[SIZE=-1]*D
E
L
T
A

P
O
L
L*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Where do you get most of your duck hunting and waterfowl information?

[SIZE=-1]Magazine[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Newspapers[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Websites[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Forums[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Word of mouth[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​
Previous Poll Results

Home > Research > Ask a Biologist








Share | http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php...0&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=IS+A+MERGANSER&gs_rfai=&tt=0


*Is a merganser a duck? If so, what distinguishes a duck from other waterfowl? -Aaron Sutherlin*
Hello Aaron,







This is probably a question that many waterfowlers have asked themselves a time or two. A quick answer to this question is, Yes, mergansers are ducks. The most likely reason for mergansers having a separate limit from other ducks, is they are a bird not often pursued by hunters...most likely as a result of being considered undesirable table fare.
In a broad sense, the term waterfowl mainly refers to ducks, geese and swans. In a classification scheme, collectively they are grouped into the Family Anatidae (swans, geese and ducks). Further divided, swans and geese fall into the Subfamily Anserinae, while ducks fall into the Subfamily Anatinae.
Thanks for sending in your question.








Joel Brice


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

If you can find a point with cover build a blind. We hunt the points north of Forestville and do alright , mostly Teal and Mallards with some divers early on but don't seem to get a big push until later in the season. As far as a kayak it really isn't needed where i hunt but could get dicey if the weather turns.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy cow does body boot'n look like a blast. Every time I'm on this forum and ask for help/advice it comes in droves and ends up costing me $$$$$$$$$. This obsession is ridiculous.
Sounds like later in the year is the ticket, I'll put together a thanksgiving hunt up there since last year my spot was hi jacked by 3 other parties. I found a new level of humiliation that day. Having ducks splashed in my decoy spread. uggggggggghhhhhhhh!
Counting the minutes till the 9th.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Logan the Destructor said:


> Holy cow does body boot'n look like a blast. Every time I'm on this forum and ask for help/advice it comes in droves and ends up costing me $$$$$$$$$. This obsession is ridiculous.
> Sounds like later in the year is the ticket, I'll put together a thanksgiving hunt up there since last year my spot was hi jacked by 3 other parties. I found a new level of humiliation that day. Having ducks splashed in my decoy spread. uggggggggghhhhhhhh!
> Counting the minutes till the 9th.


other hunters were splashing down dead birds in your spread....oh,,thats bad. what the heck did you do??


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

ahartz said:


> other hunters were splashing down dead birds in your spread....oh,,thats bad. what the heck did you do??


Let's just say I had permission to hunt this spot, drove in at 0 dark thirty, walked in and what to my wondering eyes should appear......2 other hunting parties who went "black beard" on me and got in by boat. So I was chapped and set up shop w/in 50 yards of them, they were in the prime spot and as a couple blue bills passed their momentum had them landing in my spread.
Oh to make matters worse, we were watching them shoot which was similar to the guns of the Navarone (8 guys) at each bird. We didn't even see 4 buffies land in our spread, we looked up and were like those decoys are moving!!!!!! and we missed.


----------



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Logan the Destructor said:


> Holy cow does body boot'n look like a blast. Every time I'm on this forum and ask for help/advice it comes in droves and ends up costing me $$$$$$$$$. This obsession is ridiculous.
> Sounds like later in the year is the ticket, I'll put together a thanksgiving hunt up there since last year my spot was hi jacked by 3 other parties. I found a new level of humiliation that day. Having ducks splashed in my decoy spread. uggggggggghhhhhhhh!
> Counting the minutes till the 9th.


LTD, 

This sounds way cool. I'll have my gear ready when I get back from Chi-Town. Already told the wife about Thanksgiving morning. This sounds real good in addition to our other spots.....the best time of year is almost apon us


----------

